# Conexión de dos amplificadores...



## faraden (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola a todos lo del foro , soy nuevo por aqui, me llamo Jose Luna, vuestro foro me encanta y es impresionante, tengo una duda que necesito que se resuelva rapido por circumstancias (max. mañana por la mañana), el problema que tengo es que soy bajista, y tengo un amplificador de 180W en el local donde ensayo y en casa tengo otro fender de 15W, el problema que tengo es que el preamplificador del de 180W es una estafa que no sirve para nada, pero el del fender esta perfecto, muy simple pero sonido bonito y claro, mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Puedo conectar la salida del parlante del el amplificador de 15W a 8Ohms a la entrada de la etapa de potencia de 180W a 4Ohms minimo del amplificador del local? 

El problema es simple, no se si fiarme porque supongo que puedo fundir los transistores, la otra opcion, es hacer el preamplificador del frontman 25B que ronda por aqui y que lo veo perfecto, por eso las prisas de mañana para montarlo en este fin de semana 

Espero vuestras respuestas prontooo 
Muchas gracias y saludoss.


P.D. Los amplis son:

       -Fender BXR 15 (15W)
       -Ashdown EB 15-180 EVO II (180W)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2009)

faraden dijo:


> ......Puedo conectar la salida del parlante del el amplificador de 15W a 8Ohms a la entrada de la etapa de potencia de 180W a 4Ohms minimo del amplificador del local? .......


Nop.
Lo que si podrías hacer es tomar una conexión desde la salida del previo del Fender e inyectarla a la entrada del de 180W.


----------



## faraden (Oct 30, 2009)

Graciass por la respuesta, y sii eso tambien lo he pensado pero nose de donde cojer la señal de salida del fender, porque en la placa está todo integrado (pre y etapa)...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2009)

faraden dijo:


> Graciass por la respuesta, y sii eso tambien lo he pensado pero nose de donde cojer la señal de salida del fender, porque en la placa está todo integrado (pre y etapa)...


Un buen lugar sería el potenciómetro de volumen (Punto medio).
Recuerda unir la GND´S


----------



## faraden (Oct 31, 2009)

Tambien se me olvidó poner que el amplificador de 15W, el fender, tiene salida de auriculares (headphones), podria conectar la etapa por esa salida?


gracias y saludoss.


----------



## faraden (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola buenas, estado mirando como puedo hacer para cojer la señal del preamplificador del fender pero en el pote de volumen no me queda claro, porque e seguido en conector del centro y veo que va a massa y no quiero arriesgarme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2009)

La salida de auriculares se toma (En general) de la salida de parlantes con un par de resistencias, posee toda la distorsión de la etapa de potencia del Fender que será aplicada al otro, o sea, estas amplificando la distorsión tanto como la señal.

El pote de volumen posee 3 patas, 1º a maza, la 2º la del medio (Cursor) y 3º parte del circuito.

Entre la pata 2 tienes la salida de señal como para mandar al otro amplificador con control de volumen común a ambos, el volumen del Fender ajusta al otro.

Entre la pata 3 y maza tienes la salida de señal pero sin control de volumen, sale la máxima señal, aunque cierres el volumen del Fender, el otro sigue sonando.


----------



## faraden (Oct 31, 2009)

Vale, acabo de estar haciendo pruebas con el pote de volumen, la 1ª pata me da la señal del bajo sin que funcione el potenciometro, la 2ª pata va a massa y no hace nada, la 3ª pata funciona el control de volumen del potenciometro pero me da bastante mas señal de salida que la primera pata, como si en una pata estubiese desdel bajo directo y en la otra estubiese en el amplificador.

P.D. en la tercera pata distorsiona.

Gracias por responderrr .


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola, es más común que el potenciómetro de volumen controle el nivel de entrada y no el de salida. Hace rato no veo un bicho de estos, pero creo que el jack de entrada (que viene del bajo o la guitarra) va directamente al potenciometro de volumen... así que tomar la señal de ahí no te va a servir de mucho.

Si tiene salida de auriculares o de línea podes conectar esa salida directamente a la entrada de tu otro amplificador. Normalmente estos amplificadores tienen también entrada de línea... de cualquier manera, creo que todos los amplificadores tienen un selector de impedancias de entrada.


----------

